# Anna's Little Men 2008 Style



## LadyBug (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, so this is my blog for Violet and of course 'The Boys', Prince and Pickles. 

So far pickles is still trying to figure out what she is, but they get along pretty good. Prince seems to think she's a toy(or dinner:grumpy:. bad cat!!) she hopped in front of him once and i'm telling you, he looked just like a little pointy computer mouse(you know what i'm talking about, on the screen?). scared the living daylights out of me!

Violet(technically it's part of MYChristmas)got a play pen and mat for Christmas and i needed some help w/that. 

1) is the mat supossed to kinda 'buckle' two of the panles?

2) what can i do to get Vi to PLAY in her PLAY pen? right now it's conected to her cage and all she's doing is sitting in her cage!

Anna


----------



## Pipp (Dec 14, 2007)

Not sure what you mean re: the mat? 

And rabbits are cautious with change. Is theretraction? Is the mat in the playpen? 

Can you post come pics? 

Love to see some, anyway! 



sas :camera


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 14, 2007)

It's the mat under the play pen-it fit's tightly aroundthe bottom(or Top)of theplay pen. the play pen is the one from Ware brand, it goes with the cage and fits on up to the cage(door). it's kinda tight(the mat)and so it's bending two of the panels a little bit. i probably did something wrong, LOL:biggrin2:!

it does have traction, it's nylon i think.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 14, 2007)

Do you have some toys in the play pen? I'd put a cardboard box in there with an entrance and exit hole, maybe an empty paper towel or toilet paper roll stuffed with hay, that sort of thing. 

See what she does during her 'active' times. My bunnies have their play times twice a day, when it's not their 'time', they don't move. :zzzzz

Not sure about the 'buckling'. As long as it doesn't make the pen unstable or with sharp edges, should be okay

sas


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 18, 2007)

We clipped Violet's nails today, and, well...she freaked out! how do you trance a bunny? it's seems like them best idea as she got so upset.

Anna and Violet


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are some pics of Violet and Prince(Black/white)and Pickles(Orange) the pics of Vi are from the first few days and the ones of the boy from this summer. 





And the Boys....



Hope you like! and thanks to everybody for helping me to figure the pic posting thing out!!

Anna and Violet

 and Pickles

 and Prince



P.S. just aply what i said here to the pics down there. i ran into some size problems!!


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 27, 2007)

Lets try this again. the first time they were too big!

Violet:







IMG]http://i16



4.photobucket.com/albums/u24/RabbitsOnly/BabybunnyNov2007006.jpg[/IMG]











Pickles:










And Prince:

















I did my best! i think i still need some work!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 2, 2008)

Violet's first Christmas!

She does this with her ears on her own!





















Nummy paper mommy! _you_ want some?











This was present from Grandpa and Grandma






hope this size is better!

Anna


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Violet is very cute. She looks like she was having lots of fun. Can I ask a favour, is their anyway you can make your pictures a little bigger, I'm old and can't see very good. LOL 

Thanks

Susan


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww man, I wanna see them but they are too small :shock:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Aww man, I wanna see them but they are too small :shock:.



I know, the pics are tiny.:?

Anyway you could make them a bit bigger in your hosting site for the photos?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 2, 2008)

GREAT pictures of Violet...she is gorgeous :biggrin2:!


JUST WHERE...did your gram and gramps get that ornament?! I LOVE it!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 2, 2008)

i don't know where they got it but i saw itat Kohl's and Halmark(i think i saw it at Halmark-i know i saw it at kohl's). how big are the pics? to me they look the same size as when i started, but i think it may be my compurter 

Anna


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 2, 2008)

The pictures are just right.

Your measurements are 640 X 480 jpg

What picture host did you use to post the pictures? Did you resize them?

Your Canon 720 IS takes good pictures. It is a favorite camera with some of our members here.

I'm going to have to see if I can find the bunny ornament for myself.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 4, 2008)

What beautiful critters - I love Violet - she reminds me of my Puck....

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

We used to have a kitty named pickles when I was a kid - but she looked like your prince!

I have that bunny ornament - it was a present from........ ME! 

Violet has decided to come live with me - she's told you, right?? :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 5, 2008)

Baby Violet-











she's ina Build-A-Bear box here too cute!






And more Christmas!
















and you'll tell Santa what i want, right Mr. Ruddy?






She must have forgotten to tell me she was moving:biggrin2:!

Anna

P.S. I've hired a guard cat(and he's BIG-



:nerves1)


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 7, 2008)

:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump

anybody like the pics?


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh...she is SOOO cute!! My favorite pics are the Bear in the Box, the one with the bow on her head and her talking to Rudolph! 

How old is she?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 7, 2008)

Four and a half months! and she's descovered that she likes digging! mostly in her play pen(which is conected to her cage; all i have to do is open her door and she can come and go when she wants!)and she pulls up the sheet and then chews the carpet. she got into trouble with her 'Grandma'(a.k.a. my mom) for that tonight, LOL!

Anna


----------



## missyscove (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that she has taken a liking to her playpen!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, so all the pets in our house end up w/nick names. Pickles is Pick or Pickie. Prince is Princie or Princeably(it comes out like 'Prince-a-belle-E(kids show.....anybody watch 'Cliford' when they where little?)). and know Violet needs hers. i was thinking 'Miss Thunder Paws'. mom says it isan't the right thing to call her(i got the idea from mom, though. she said she had Thunder Paws, and i thought it was kinda cute!) so what do y'all think? Miss Thunder Paws, good or bad?

Anna and Miss Thunder Paws


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's some more pics!

Vi and her salad












Vi and Pick






Vi, Pick and The Hand(ok, ok. it's my Mom's hand! picky picky picky!)






and more Vi and Pick!






Like?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 21, 2008)

Like? *LOVE :biggrin2:!

Violet is the sweetest little thing, and I love your cats too!
*


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, so Violet has desided to join the ranks:groupparty: of the animals in the house called 'the Boys'. A.K.A. Vi was missexed at the pet store and is, in fact a boy. so his name is now-Mocha Latte Frappuccino

so up there:yeahthat:, i thought he was a girl. just to very clear-Violet is Mocha and visa versa!

Anna
Edited to add: could a mod please change the tile to 'Anna's Little Men 2008 Style' ? thanks!

Done 

Pam


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 23, 2008)

Thnaks for changing it!

what does everybody think of the new title? i got the idea from the auther who wrote _Little Woman_. she alsowrote books called _Good Wives_(i think thats what it's called) and _Little Men_(i've read all of them!) and in _Little Men_ Jo a. has a school for boys and b. has two boys of her own!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 26, 2008)

Please pray for Pickles. he gas a upper respatory infection(thats what the vet said they thought it sounded like), and is on meds for that right now. but he's ten year sold and he normaly eats ALL his food as soon as he gets it. well it 6:15 and he got his breakfast at 8:30 and he STILL has food! *bless you(he just sneezed again)*. i've had him since i was four. we've grown up together. i don't want him to die! please pray for him!

Anna(and Pickles concerned brothers-Mocha and Prince)


----------

